# Best Recurve bow for around 200 $ or less



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Im getting into traditional archery and i was looking at a couple recurve models at cabelas, 45 #. Vista sage 62" take-down for 150$ as well as the PSE mustang for 210 $. Any other suggestions for a recurve bow i should look at. I have plenty of expierience with compounds and can shoot a recurve well , so im not completley a beginner!


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

Samick Sage

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/samick-sage-takedown-recurve-bow.html

Get your drawlength MEASURED on a low poundage recurve/longbow and make sure you are not over-bowed (can hold at anchor for a couple of seconds without any arm shake for 6 arrows in a row).


Remember that the recurve has no let-off like on your compound !!

An 80# compound w/ 80% let-off = 16 lbs holding, so 45# is quite a jump !!!

_*(As you have shot some recurves you probably know all this - but hard to tell on this side of the computer.)*_

For some more money, there is the ILF Excel:









With an ILF bow, you can click on different bow limbs for a different weight bow - or simply choose the bow limb maker you desire.
For example, the above bow has the Hoyt Excel riser with Tradtech Black Max carbon limbs. But the cheaper glass/wood limbs are very good, too:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/hoyt-excel-recurve-riser.html

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/tradtech-black-max-glass-wood-recurve-limbs.html

The above combo is a bit over $300.

Good luck with your bow search !!!


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

Also ill be using thisfor hunting whitetail deer,!!! Will 40# be plenty of weight to kill a deer at 20 yards??


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

The samick redstag takedown is excellent shooting bow an is just under 200.00 I think it,s a step up from the sage. Love mine an you google it you see alot of good reviews. I like it a little better the the excel riser with trad tech limbs.


----------



## MartinHunter12 (Jan 6, 2010)

so the red stag would be a better hunting bow than the sage?


----------



## northern boy (Aug 25, 2010)

I don,t know if it a better hunting bow but the redstag has a pin an bolt for the limbs an the sage just has the bolt no pin. It,s a very good shooter an it,s two inches shorter for hunting that,s a good thing. It,s better build in my opinion. But alot of people love there sage also.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a sage very good bow for the money, I got it to start out. It shoot good and was a very good looking bow and quiet.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

#40 is plenty at 20


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I vote for the Samick Sage. Go to Lancasterarchery.com. It's around $130 or so. I've had mine almost 4 months and put thousands of shots on it. It's a sturdy bow, and you get alot of bow for the money, and won't be dissapointed (unless you get too heavy of a draw weight of course). The nice thing is another set of limbs is only around $70. I highly recommend it, it's a great starter bow.


----------



## buffrider (Dec 15, 2011)

Samick sage. I have it and it's awesome. I to plan to hunt with it.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Jan 24, 2012)

I have had me Sage for two years now. It is smooth and shoots were I look. At my 29 1/2 inch draw have no problem with it stacking.


----------



## TheOldNewbie (Mar 31, 2012)

One advantage of the Sage is that you can get the Sage limbs in the higher hunting weight and also a set of Polaris limbs in a lighter weight for practice. The entire set will be less than $200.


----------



## Leafwalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I saw that Samick is also offering the "Journey" model, which looks like the Sage but in a 64" bow instead of a 62".
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/samick-journey-64-takedown-bow.html

I've been impressed with the Sage for the price - anyone got reviews on the Journey?


----------



## Long Rifle (Dec 8, 2011)

Suggestion: Check out Omega longbows and have Kegan McCabe build one FOR YOU, not what somebody else needed. It does help when it's made to your specs. You shoot three under or split finger? 40#?... at what draw length? These are things you need to address. If you don't mind doing some smoothing and staining( it's easy and fun...I did it!) you can get a custom bow made to your personal specs for just a hair over $200. If he sends it finished it's only a few bucks more. They're quality bow, fast, and definitely hunters.


----------



## ChadMR82 (Sep 22, 2009)

Long Rifle said:


> Suggestion: Check out Omega longbows and have Kegan McCabe build one FOR YOU, not what somebody else needed. It does help when it's made to your specs. You shoot three under or split finger? 40#?... at what draw length? These are things you need to address. If you don't mind doing some smoothing and staining( it's easy and fun...I did it!) you can get a custom bow made to your personal specs for just a hair over $200. If he sends it finished it's only a few bucks more. They're quality bow, fast, and definitely hunters.


Great idea. Check out Kegan's Omega Raptor bow. It is a takedown long bow. I would get one with 40# limbs to start out with and then you can get heavier ones later for $155. A little more than your $200 budget but you are getting a CUSTOM bow and not some bow that was made by a Korean orphan.......(Lord forgive me for that one).


----------



## bigtone1411 (Nov 3, 2011)

I third the opinion of the Omega Longbow. The beautiful thing about this bow is that it is a longbow with all of the positive characteristics of a recurve and none of the the recurves negative problems.


----------

